# File could not be written......



## NJohnston

I am totally perplexed.  I'm trying to export files, but every time I do, LR says my files could not be written.  I've re-synchronized my media folder (backing up original xmp's of course), I've rebuilt the cataloge.  Nothing.   Even more frustrating, my Google searched have turned up nothing.  As you can see from the screenshot I attached,  LR knows where all the raw media is.  Any ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Where are you exporting TO? That message implies that there's a problem with the export *destination*, and as you are using Catalina with it's host of security permissions issues, I'd suggest you first ensure that the permissions for the destination folder/drive are set correctly.


----------



## NJohnston

Thank you, Jim!  

It looks like that's the issue.  I right+clicked the folder on the drive I was trying to export to and told it to apply read-write permissions to the folder and sub-folders, and it still won't write them.  But I was at least able to export them to my desktop and send them to the client.  So what's the fix?  More Google research I 'm guessing.....


----------



## NJohnston

Found it!  Go to System Preferences -> Security & Privacy -> Files and Folders -> find Lightroom and grant permission to write to removable volumes.


Thanks for setting me on the right path, Jim!


----------

